# Session funktioniert lokal, auf meinen Webserver nicht



## jaegerschnitzel (24. April 2008)

In meinem lokalen webserver funktioniert die Session so wie sie soll.
Ich bleibe eingeloggt, bis ich mich auslogge.

Als ich mein CMS auf meinen Webserver geladen habe war soweit alles ok.
Ich habe nur gemerkt, dass ich nach einigen Minuten ausgeloggt werde.
An was könnte das liegen? Muss ja irgendwie an der Serverkonifguration liegen!
Aber an was genau?


----------



## Gumbo (24. April 2008)

Dies kann mehrere Ursachen haben. Die wahrscheinlichste ist dass die Sitzungs-ID nicht richtig übergeben wird. Eine andere wäre dass es serverseitig Probleme beim Speichern der Sitzungsdaten gibt.


----------



## Sven Mintel (24. April 2008)

Falls die Session über Cookies aufrecht erhalten wird, schau mal nach, wie der Wert von *session.cookie_lifetime* ist...möglicherweise ist er zu kurz gewählt.


----------



## jaegerschnitzel (24. April 2008)

Lokale php.ini:


> Session Support 	enabled
> Registered save handlers 	files user sqlite
> Registered serializer handlers 	php php_binary wddx
> 
> ...





webserver php.ini:


> Session Support 	enabled
> Registered save handlers 	files user sqlite
> Registered serializer handlers 	php php_binary
> 
> ...


----------



## jaegerschnitzel (24. April 2008)

@Gumbo

hmm ich dachte die session wird automatisch mit angehängt

was macht session.use_trans_sid ?
diese option ist auf meinem webserver aktiviert, daheim nicht


----------



## Sven Mintel (24. April 2008)

Die Session-ID wird nur automatisch bei Links etc. angehängt, wenn session.use_trans_sid gesetzt ist und die Session-ID nicht per Cookie übergeben wird...daran liegt es also nicht.


----------



## Gumbo (24. April 2008)

Wie wird denn in deinem konkreten Fall die Sitzungs-ID übertragen?


----------



## jaegerschnitzel (24. April 2008)

ich nutze cookies
aber die sollten doch trotz session.use_trans_sid = 1 funktionieren!?

ich stells einfach mal lokal auch auf 1 und schau was passiert


----------



## jaegerschnitzel (25. April 2008)

jop zeigt das selbe verhalten auf
ich habs jetzt mal auf dem webserver ausgemacht und es sieht gut aus!


----------

